
Content Marketing and Collaboration for Freelancers (audio) - chris_hawk
https://simplecast.com/s/7a882297
======
chris_hawk
Hey, all! Some of you had trouble with the download link last time, so here it
is:

[https://audio.simplecast.com/72614.mp3](https://audio.simplecast.com/72614.mp3)

Feel free to post any questions you may have about the episode.

